

Will Israel's Electric Cars Change the World? - dralison
http://www.time.com/time/world/article/0,8599,2066975,00.html

======
dralison
Great opening:

In the introduction to Start-Up Nation, Dan Senor and Saul Singer's best-
selling paean to Israeli innovation, Agassi was the soft-spoken software wiz
who had a brilliant idea and a terrible time locating a backer. That doesn't
seem to be a problem anymore. "Not when you've digitized the most expensive
molecule on the planet," he says. "We've digitized oil." He pauses. "I'll put
it this way: We have people from China here".

